# Which ECM to go for?



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

If you have seen my other posts you know I'm doing my research and deciding what machine and grinder to invest in.

So far my number one choice of machine has been a rocket appartmento. The small footprint and price point have appealed, but i don't know if i will want to upgrade to a dual boiler a year down line to get better coffee and temperature stability.

I love the way rockets look but am also looking into ECM machines.

I really like the pro 700, it's the most expensive machine I've considered, with a good grinder im looking at a 3 grand outlay.

I need to make sure the machine is right for me.

I already plan a trip to Bella Barista to see them all in person at some point.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You will know better once you've been to BB. Make a shortlist of the ones you want to see, email them to make sure they are available to look at when you plan to go, and especially let them know if you want to try them - they are unlikely to have them all set up to use


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You will know better once you've been to BB. Make a shortlist of the ones you want to see, email them to make sure they are available to look at when you plan to go, and especially let them know if you want to try them - they are unlikely to have them all set up to use


I think i realise a dB machine is much better then a hx, it's just deciding firstly if I've got space for a bigger machine, and secondly if the coffee i can produce on a dB is worth the extra money.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Benjijames28 said:


> I think i realise a dB machine is much better then a hx, it's just deciding firstly if I've got space for a bigger machine, and secondly if the coffee i can produce on a dB is worth the extra money.


Better ? Different is more accurate and whether you need that difference depends on what you want to do. Fiddle with temps, fiddle with pressure etc etc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

stop planning and go see them......you simply cannot make an informed decision based on other peoples thoughts/reviews.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You'll have a look at them all and come home with the ecm synchronika. I'm annoying like that - ask Mildred


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> You'll have a look at them all and come home with the ecm synchronika. I'm annoying like that - ask Mildred


Hehe! Who knows what you will end up going home with when you visit BB! Talk about sweetie shop


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hehe! Who knows what you will end up going home with when you visit BB! Talk about sweetie shop


Leave the credit card at home then haha.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I bet you buy a Synchronika...

Nothing wrong with the Pro 700 either, but the joysticks and slightly nicer handles on the portafilters and brew lever on the synchroika win me over (plus the gauges higher up so you can actually see them)


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I admire your self restraint @Benjijames28 - no machine or grinder after giving back your Sage Barista Express. If it were me, I'd have been chugging back up the M1 from Northamptonshire with a big grin on my face and empty pockets by now!!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

After my Rocket suffered a glitch yesterday I was seriously considering jumping in the car for the four hour trip to BB!







Fortunately it has revived and I know what to do to fix it more permanently.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Benjijames28 said:


> Leave the credit card at home then haha.


Definately do that.



> unless i use my interest free credit card lol, that just seems the easy way out tho.


Definately don't do that.

At the risk of sounding like your mother . . . And I know you are a grown man . . . And it is up to you what to spend your money on . . . At the end of the day IT'S JUST COFFEE. The machine, the grinder, the equipment, it is all wonderful stuff, works of art in some cases, but they all make coffee. If you are adding milk, if you don't have a trained palate, if you are not going to train with a professional barista, then you will not know good coffee from supremely perfect coffee.

If you want to use machines costing £1000s get a job in a cafe, get trained, go to college and study the subject. If you want to enjoy making pretty good coffee at home and want new get a Mignon, a Silvia (or whatever) and learn from those machines. Of ask coffeechap or someone to set you up with something decent/used. You could get them NOW. I doubt many of us here have stuck with the equipment we bought 5 or 10 years ago, the equipment grew with us. I had a cafetière and freshly ground coffee when I was your age, progressing to a box grinder. Buying something costing £1000s was just a distant dream . . . It took 25 years of dreaming, learning, waiting for a big bonus, paying for a home, living life . . . There have been things I've wanted - there's that horse I'd love to buy, those boots, that grinder, and even now I can afford them it doesn't mean I have to have them!

Get something easily affordable, enjoy the journey









There! I've said it now!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

No risk there Mildred-forum mother







lol, sensible advice tho


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spot on Mildred ( apart from the new Silvia - never buy a new Silvia ).

As a previous GAS addict, I can certainly attest to your post .

I enjoyed owning all the stuff I had but in the end the enjoyment should come from what's in the cup not what makes it.

Loads of great roasters , simple brew methods and great people to meet and learn from, that's the joy of coffee , not her endless next purchase, surely that will make it all better , surely they will mean I'll enjoy espresso ....

New mantra

My house is not a cafe, people enjoy my coffee, but they will never enjoy it as much as I want them to or as I think they do.....

I fully admit that given my previous posts on here re machines and gear , that these comments make me a massive hypocrite, I've said it so others don't have to







.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plenty of people go down the brewed route. It takes just as much skill. I have a stream of visitors who all expect a decent cuppa and I could not to do that down the brewed route. So, am I playing with high end gear for me or my ego?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spot on Mildred ( apart from the new Silvia - never buy a new Silvia ).
> 
> As a previous GAS addict, I can certainly attest to your post .
> 
> ...


And enjoying it, learning, getting the best out of what you've got . . .



> New mantra
> 
> My house is not a cafe, people enjoy my coffee, but they will never enjoy it as much as I want them to or as I think they do.....


I have been saying the same thing for some time.



> I fully admit that given my previous posts on here re machines and gear , that these comments make me a massive hypocrite, I've said it so others don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when we answer questions re machines we base it on what we would do or want!! I'm the same! As you get older (a bit older) you see things differently too


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Plenty of people go down the brewed route. It takes just as much skill. I have a stream of visitors who all expect a decent cuppa and I could not to do that down the brewed route. So, am I playing with high end gear for me or my ego?


Nothing wrong with feeding your ego in my book!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Plenty of people go down the brewed route. It takes just as much skill. I have a stream of visitors who all expect a decent cuppa and I could not to do that down the brewed route. So, am I playing with high end gear for me or my ego?


Dunno , I have no friends and only make coffee for myself







. Your friends have all probably drunk a French press they enjoyed at some point in their life though.

People are polite and will nod with earnest goodwill after we have poked prodded and sworn at whatever beans and gear we use to serve them a coffee.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I love the machinery and the ritual. This is the first 'hobby' (I'd say 'way of life') my wife and family have thoroughly approved of. Wife went from, "it's a waste of money" to demanding coffee with menaces in about a week. When my machine went on strike for a day there was panic.

I still don't have a very developed palate but I can make half decent coffee which beats anything I can get in a coffee shop anywhere near here. I also get a lot more friends dropping in.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dunno , I have no friends and only make coffee for myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might also depend on what other expensive hobbies you have Boots.....for me thats a none by the way


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I only make coffee for myself really. I'm just fed up of traveling to nice coffee shops for a drink i enjoy. I want that at home.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Plenty of people go down the brewed route. It takes just as much skill. I have a stream of visitors who all expect a decent cuppa and I could not to do that down the brewed route. So, am I playing with high end gear for me or my ego?


A stream of visitors? You didn't warn me about that. Thank the grinder-god I didn't get a Mythos then, I'm not keen on visitors . . .









Editing to add: I was going to make a funny aside, but I don't know what the plural of Mythos is.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> A stream of visitors? You didn't warn me about that. Thank the grinder-god I didn't get a Mythos then, I'm not keen on visitors . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Popular consensus is a Mythii.......and you could not get a better grinder!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

MildredM said:


> A stream of visitors? You didn't warn me about that. Thank the grinder-god I didn't get a Mythos then, I'm not keen on visitors . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mythi?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lake_m said:


> Mythi?


I have also seen Mythoi.......but who knows?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I have also seen Mythoi.......but who knows?


That is when there are 2 of them. What about when there are 6 or more (or however many you've got) @dfk41


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

6?.....only one Mythos now........and an F83..........and an E92..........and not forgetting the Sette.......but I do like them!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> 6?.....only one Mythos now........and an F83..........and an E92..........and not forgetting the Sette.......but I do like them!


Oh, a burrophile. Or is it a burrologist?

That's one great hobby to have


----------

